# Does anyone want to be texting buddies?



## sundays

i'm a 16 year old female in new york city, but i have unlimited, nation-wide text messaging.
i'm just looking for someone to talk to when i'm feeling lonely or sad, or to relieve some of my anxiety. we can help each other go through difficult social situations :yes


----------



## Just Tony

Just Tony at your service miss.

Private message me your number?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Oh cool, I feel lonely and sad too, I wanna text


----------



## cryingcarebear

I'm up for that


----------



## Jasoph

Sure  As soon as I can get my phone turned back on I'll PM you my number.


----------



## Watercoulour

sundays said:


> i'm a 16 year old female in new york city, but i have unlimited, nation-wide text messaging.


Yeah!
Im 15 and from California :3
PM me your number? ^^


----------



## brandini734

well i hardly use my phone, usually for emergencies but i want to actually use it so ok.
PM me number?


----------



## Chatise19

yea Im up for it


----------



## kittenamos

I'm 19 years old and live in Maryland. PM me if you want to text.


----------



## Jose Luviano

im 17 year old boy from phoenix arizona and id like to have a texting buddy just message me


----------



## CassieChica

Yeah


----------



## CassieChica

CassieChica said:


> Yeah


 16 yr old girl illinois


----------



## Jcc859

18 yr girly from nyc also.. Am up for being your texting buddy


----------



## Opso

Well I don't really care if this number is out there, so you don't have to pm for it. Anybody is free to text me, just tell me who it is and that you're from here. (I don't think it's against forum rules to post my phone number)

339-337-8146

In the U.S.


----------



## montego

16 year old male from california :] im not affraid to put my # up. 1-775-315-0328


----------



## SolidSnake413

I'm a 15 year old guy from New York. If anyone wants to text about anything, PM me.


----------



## mezzoforte

*Edit*: I've deleted my number from this post. I get _at least_ 3 texts a month from guys who just google "texting buddies" and find this thread. They don't even have SA. And back when I used to respond to the texts (like two years ago), they just end up asking for pictures and sounding desperate.
:roll


----------



## sickgecko

Yeh i'll text you, from Nottingham, England XD


----------



## brandini734

Actually I'm not afraid either I wouldn't mind texting others in this website:
323-919-4102
I'm 17, male, and from California


----------



## sickgecko

Sorry didnt see the NATION-wide bit... so no ... don't text me hahaXD


----------



## classy bulldog

im up for that PM me if you want my number


----------



## Gunter

Im up for it. Pm me your number if you'd like to. 15 M


----------



## CefaliK

Seems legit. I don't text people often but I have unlimited. PM for my digits.


----------



## marcopolo94

I'll pm you my number, my service is down at the moment but I will activate it soon.
Btw I also live in new York and looking for friends to hang out on weekends. If intrested try to let me know ASAP so we could hang out this weekend if you would like to.


----------



## Koloz

I'm a guy (16) anyone can PM their details/numbers. I have unlimted texting too


----------



## Taylorshane

16 male from texas just pm me


----------



## robbie18

sundays said:


> i'm a 16 year old female in new york city, but i have unlimited, nation-wide text messaging.
> i'm just looking for someone to talk to when i'm feeling lonely or sad, or to relieve some of my anxiety. we can help each other go through difficult social situations :yes


Hi my name is robert and i live in erie pa and if you would like i would love to txt you all you have to do is pm me


----------



## bedroommonster

Sure. I'm moving to new York in Dec


----------



## aloirt

Hey everyone, I'm a 19 year old male from the South, would love to meet your acquaintance! PM me for a number. :clap


----------



## Atari82

Sure why not PM me if interested, 16 yr old male, in boring old Wisconsin...
Pretty good idea.


----------



## gara

sundays said:


> i'm a 16 year old female in new york city, but i have unlimited, nation-wide text messaging.
> i'm just looking for someone to talk to when i'm feeling lonely or sad, or to relieve some of my anxiety. we can help each other go through difficult social situations :yes


 okay then give your Facebook profile link


----------



## LordScott

Im scott, im 20 and im in New Jersey

PM if you want to talk


----------



## MM Gloria

This is pretty fly....ha

Yeah, PM me if you (or anyone in the US) wanna text. I'm a 19 yr. old male.


----------



## bgrider

sundays said:


> i'm a 16 year old female in new york city, but i have unlimited, nation-wide text messaging.
> i'm just looking for someone to talk to when i'm feeling lonely or sad, or to relieve some of my anxiety. we can help each other go through difficult social situations :yes


I would love that it could really help me get through the day


----------



## Considerate

Pm me if anyone wants to text


----------



## artsavesmysoul

Sure anybody message me! Just PM me your numbers.

I'm 18,Female and from New York


----------



## nwet96

I'd love to, I posted to your page.


----------



## NormalLad

I want to text too 

pm me please


----------



## dcaffeine

I would, but isn't that what sas is for? talking to people?


----------



## Bluestar29

I am a telemarketers Ty for your #s !!!! ( jk )


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Bad idea.


----------



## inerameia

Probably pretty busy texting everyone, huh? :/


----------



## Kalliber

And then they never respond...


----------



## karenw

sweet thread


----------



## mkcfja

Text me? 

17/Female/US
Tell me about you/your day/anything.
(775)400-9718
-M


----------



## Zeeshan

mkcfja said:


> Text me?
> 
> 17/Female/US
> Tell me about you/your day/anything.
> (775)400-9718
> -M


Seriously pm your number


----------



## dcaffeine

Can't people communicate using SAS instead?


----------



## NormalLad

Nobody has pmed me


----------



## gabby1032

I'd like someone to text, message me!!!
Preferably a girl - I have no problems with guys - I'd just like a female friend to talk to haha.


----------



## stevenqichen

Too bad not from the US :/


----------



## Beacon

I'd love to have someone to talk to. I really wish I was more open with the few friends I have about this, but I feel like it would just freak them out. Didn't mean to vent there haha, DM if you wanna text


----------



## ghost dog

i'll text anyone in the uk just pm me your number


----------



## mvanhoesen

Would love to have someone to talk to PM if u want to chat

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## lonelyhippie

If anyone wants to text me just PM me


----------



## Destabilise

im up for that but i use kik as im on pay as you go!


----------



## eal1997

*Hi*

Text me: 5122773943
I have the same problems too...


----------



## jsmith92

Sure......PM me and we can have a chat


----------



## fcmallari02

Hi I'm from NY. But I'm 20.


----------



## NormalLad

pm meh plz


----------



## Lexie the lurker

*wanting a friend*

Hi, I'm 17 and I'm looking for a friend to text that knows what I'm going through and who I don't have to hide these crazy emotions from. Pm me for numbers I will help you with anything I can


----------

